# TOUCH UP PAINT ?



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pretty basic question , anyone know or used a good touch up paint ? I took down a box from the garage above my allroad & the box lid opened & a couple of rods came flying out ....hitting the passenger side & made a good scrape about an 1/2 inch long all the way to the metal , tried some wax , but no help . anyplace besides the dealer (if they carry it at all )


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: TOUCH UP PAINT ? (tdiboy4)*

whats wrong with the dealer?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOUCH UP PAINT ? (bhb399mm)*

dealer or paintscratch.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

